# Conservative Muscle



## Flanders (Feb 21, 2014)

*A Democrat claiming that Ted Cruz is ineligible for the presidency is an admission that Barack Taqiyya is also ineligible.*



> A Democrat member of Congress has acknowledged that the issue is legitimate.
> 
> Well, not really. What Rep. Alan Grayson, D-Fla., said in an interview was that Sen. Ted Cruz, R-Texas, couldnt be president because hes Canadian.
> 
> ...



*Where Cruz and Taqiyya were born is meaningless. No matter where they came into the world their mothers were American. That makes them American citizens. Mother, or father, alone does not make them eligible for the presidency; it requires both:* 



> *Article II*​*
> 
> Section 1
> 
> 5:* No Person except a natural born Citizen, or a Citizen of the United States, at the time of the Adoption of this Constitution, shall be eligible to the Office of President; neither shall any Person be eligible to that Office who shall not have attained to the Age of thirty five Years, and been fourteen Years a Resident within the United States.



*Obviously, these 16 words only applied to those Americans who were alive at the time: *



> . . . or a Citizen of the United States, at the time of the Adoption of this Constitution,. . .


 
*In fact, those 16 words can never again apply to anyone. They have become superfluous. Remove them and the Eligibility Clause reads this way:*



> *5:* No Person except a natural born Citizen shall be eligible to the Office of President; neither shall any Person be eligible to that Office who shall not have attained to the Age of thirty five Years, and been fourteen Years a Resident within the United States.



*No matter the number of words in the Eligibility Clause this is the part the Supreme Court refuses to clarify: *



> No Person except a natural born Citizen . . .



*The important factor is that Cruzs and Taqiyyas fathers were not Americans at the time their sons were born. Senator Cruzs father did become a naturalized citizen; whereas, Taqiyya the Liars father was never an American. In that sense Cruz is more eligible than is Taqiyya.

NOTE: Piyush Bobby Jindal has a similar eligibility problem.  Neither of his parents were Americans at the time of his birth in 1971. So if  in relation to the eligibility clause  place of birth is more important than the citizenship of ones parents, Jindals birth in Baton Rouge, Louisiana makes him the most eligibile of the ineligible candidates. Interestingly, Jindal getting the nomination would negate the natural born citizen requirement while making place of birth the deciding factor in interpreting the Eligibility Clause.   

Confusing citizenship with eligibility is the problem for us mere mortals. Dont bother looking to those political hacks on the Supreme Court for clarification if it means removing a Democrat president after he is sworn in. They will never remove a sitting president. That makes Barack Taqiyya more eligible than Ted Cruz. Thats why Democrats, Roves Republicans, and the media must go full bore trying to stop the Tea Party in the form of Cruz before he gets the nomination. They will bend the eligibility issue out of shape in order to let the Supreme Court off the hook. Their best bet is keeping Tea Party favorite Ted Cruzs name off the ballots in Democrat-controlled states.  Denying Cruz will magically become constitutional; whereas, keeping Taqiyya the Liars name off ballots in 2012 was laughed out of court. To paraphrase George Orwell:*



> All candidates are eligibile but some candidates are more eligible than others.



*NOTE: I know all of the arguments about the definition of natural born citizen. Briefly, the Founders included the Eligibility Clause to eliminate foreign influence. Taqiyyas apologists made the case that his place of birth had less influence than did a parent. From day one the birth certificate flap was a red herring. The publics attention had to be diverted  away from Taqiyyas foreign parent because a child is influenced by a parent far more than where the child was born. Nobody in their right mind tried to make the case that place of birth was the greatest influence in Taqiyyas life.  Even the folks who wanted Taqiyya declared ineligible could never explain how being born in Kenya influenced him more than did his parents. His America-hating father was the easier case to make in addition to being the correct constitutional argument. In addition to parental influence look at the other people who influenced young Taqiyya the Liar if you doubt me.    

Let me say that I think Ted Cruz is the right guy for Tea Party conservatives and for the country, but I would be a hypocrite if I now said he is eligible after posting countless messages saying Taqiyya the Liar is ineligible. From my perspective the Eligibility Clause unwittingly moves another Tea Party favorite, Senator Mike Lee, into the top spot for the nomination. 

Frankly, another senator in the White House is not something to look forward to. Nevertheless, Lee has the makings of a legitimate conservative in a Senate that is a fertility clinic for Republican Judas goats bred to lead conservatives to the slaughter. Mike Lee is not one of them. Hell do just fine until another conservative wannabe proves he or she is more deserving.

Finally, the ideal president would be a true conservative elected from outside the Washington sewer system. So far, I see a possibility or two but nobody outstanding. J. Scott Smart certainly does not fit the bill; nor does any Northeast liberal Republican.  

The ideal scenario is to have guys like Mike Lee, Ted Cruz, Rand Paul, et al. provide the congressional muscle a conservative president requires if he hopes to accomplish anything. Its a pity that Ronald Reagan never had the kind of conservative congressional muscle Im talking about. *


----------



## Flanders (Mar 3, 2014)

Flanders said:


> The ideal scenario is to have guys like Mike Lee, Ted Cruz, Rand Paul, et al. provide the congressional muscle a conservative president requires if he hopes to accomplish anything. Its a pity that Ronald Reagan never had the kind of conservative congressional muscle Im talking about.



*As Ive been saying for years. Conservatives should focus on taking the Congress before they waste resources and effort on winning the presidency. 

A great article by Bruce Colbert details the need for a Conservative party  as opposed to trying to reform the Republican party. Colbert only mentions the presidency in passing. That alone makes his piece a must-read for every conservative: *



> There now is a window of opportunity between elections for conservatives to begin the process of forming a strong, viable, new political party. This moment in time is shortly after the 2013 elections, before the 2014 midterm elections, and well before the 2016 presidential election. It is before annual conservative conferences that provide the opportunity for necessary discussions and meetings to occur.
> 
> March 3, 2014
> Transitioning to a New Political Party
> ...


----------



## Flanders (Sep 17, 2016)

Flanders said:


> From day one the birth certificate flap was a red herring.


*Television parasites are pulling out all stops to convince the public that parasites in government are the most important people on earth. They are so hard up they are pushing interest in a bum who is out the door in four months:*

Trump: 'Obama was born in the United States, period'
   Posted By Bob Unruh On 09/16/2016 @ 12:38 pm

Trump: ‘Obama was born in the United States, period’​
*For the past month or so I tuned out the minute media mouths talked about polls. That means I was outta there 95 percent of the time. To make it worse they added birth certificate bullshit to the menu. The bye-bye percentage is now 99.999.

I do not have to watch to know they will never talk about the Eligibility Clause. In truth, the High Court has been sticking its freaking nose into everything else since the FDR years, yet today’s justices refuse to settle the definition of natural born once and for all. The unanswered question has always been: Do BOTH parents have to be American citizens for the a wannabe to be eligibility on the day he/she was born? Apparently, Minor v. Happersett is not enough to put the issue to rest; so Congress should pass a law worded in such a way it forces the Supreme Court to give a no-wiggle-room ruling on every aspect of the Eligibility Clause.   

Hell, the Supreme Court might even demand DNA testing if samples are available just to make sure the father named on the birth certificate is the real deal. DNA testing could go either way. An American woman married to an  immigrant could have played hide the salami with an American man as well as the other way around.*


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 21, 2016)

Lee, Cruz and Kasich I promise to said and Paul if maybe, whole four candidates for next round in presential history, it is magic. Clinton take home victums in 2016. Trump is strong militant but he are rough guy with feelings if he lose in buisness branch. He maybe will to lose. Conservatives how take over whole Republican Party maybe true with 3 or 4 men's with posential.


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 21, 2016)

I think Jindal to for next round.

I think National socialism or Racism in new time. Come on.

And normalthinkers in America and Islams world's.

And Asia Army strenght power.


----------

